# NetworkManager - (wifi) device not ready - works wicd/manual

## ezod

When I left-click nm-applet, under Wireless Networks it reads "device not ready" and, of course, I cannot establish a wireless connection. Wired connection on eth0 works fine. I am also able to make the wireless connection on eth1 work using wicd or manually with wpa_supplicant and a DHCP client.

Grepping for "eth1" and "NetworkManager" in /var/log/messages yields the following set of lines each time I start NetworkManager via the init script:

```
Jan 18 11:29:24 pygar NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): now unmanaged

Jan 18 11:29:24 pygar NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): device state change: 2 -> 1 (reason 36)

Jan 18 11:29:24 pygar NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): cleaning up...

Jan 18 11:29:24 pygar NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): taking down device.

Jan 18 11:29:24 pygar NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x01).

Jan 18 11:29:24 pygar NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'wl')

Jan 18 11:29:24 pygar NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): exported as /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_25_56_20_2a_67

Jan 18 11:29:29 pygar NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

Jan 18 11:29:29 pygar NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): preparing device.

Jan 18 11:29:29 pygar NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): deactivating device (reason: 2).
```

Googling this issue has an extremely low SNR and I cannot isolate what the issue might be. Does this look familiar to anyone? I am using a Broadcom card with the broadcom-sta (wl) driver.

EDIT: Poking into NetworkManager's source, it seems reason 2 is NM_DEVICE_STATE_REASON_NOW_MANAGED. I am confused as to why that would deactivate the device...

EDIT 2: It seems the last state change is to NM_DEVICE_STATE_UNAVAILABLE, which for wireless devices may mean the radio is not enabled. I disabled RFKILL in my kernel, but I get the same problem (notably, the transmit disable button on my laptop still turns off Tx-Power when I hit it).

----------

